

How to play ultimate frisbee - Sam_Odio
http://dpaste.com/hold/10031/

======
savrajsingh
this was inspired by a super-talented developer calling the game 'complicated'
-- we figured it wasn't actually that many lines of code, and hence not so
complicated after all. After writing it, I realize that the state change
between offense and defense happens quite a bit. :)

------
weaksauce
Pretty succinct piece of code to explain something that might take a lot of
words to do the same. Good show.

------
mcav
Brilliant.

